# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Spirit Asia in Nürnberg 17.-19.7.2009

## Enrico

Leider zu spät gefunden...

Zeitplan Freitag 17.07.2009

„Sparda Bank“ Bühne 

15:45    Beginn der Aufführugen mit der Tian Go Marching Band
16:30    Eröffnung  mit dem Wirtschaftsreferenten der Stadt Nürnberg Dr. 
              Roland Fleck, Herrn Schindler von der Sparda Bank und vom European
              Office of Shenzhen Yiping Zhang mit Thai Tanz und den indischen Dhol
              Spielern Desi Rajas |  siehe Beschreibung 21 h
              Thai Tanz | Amazing Ponglang: der Tanz kommt aus Nordost-Thailand. 
               Dieser Tanz ist für Einweihungspartys und besondere Feste sehr 
               geeignet. Die Künstler wollen damit zeigen, daß das Fest etwas 
               besonderes ist und daß die Menschen zusammen Spaß haben und 
               glücklich feiern.
17:20    Drachentanz von der buddhistisch vietnamesichen Gemeinde in Nbg

17:40    Chandrakalarubalayamwww.indisch-tanzen.de
               Bharathanatyam Tanz zur Begrüßung (indischer klassischer Tanz mit Blumen)
18:00    Nhu Thi und Bhoi Thi | chinesisch-vietnamesische Sängerinnen singen 
               internationale-englisch Lieder
18:20    Huiping Yang  | 2 Tänze - Chinesischer Solo Fächer-Tanz "Gao Tian Shang  
               LiuYun" und Chinesischer Palast-Tanz "Ta Ge"
18:40    Lynn Dee | Gesangsperformance aus 2 Liedern - eine schöne Vietnamesische
               Ballade - englischer up-tempo Popsong mit tänzerischer Einlage 





19:00    Bollywood Dance Crew | moderner Bollywood Tanz im Fusion Style (indisch)
http://www.indisch-tanzen.de
19:20    Jiyuetian | Die "Chinesische Musikgruppe Jiyuetian" e.V. ist eine 
               Zupfinstrumentengruppe. Ihr Name leitet sich ab von dem Begriff "jiyue", der 
               im alten China gleich zusetzen war mit den drei Gattungen: Tanz, Gesang und 
               Instrumental - Musik  http://www.jiyuetian.com 
20:20    Aikido und Iaido | Akido ist eine japanische Kampfkunst, die Anfang des 20. 
              Jahrhunderts von dem japanische Meister Ueshiba entwickelt wurde. Aikido ist 
              eine Kampfkunst mit überwiegend defensivem Charakter. Die Techniken im 
              Aikido beruhen darauf, die angreifende Kraft auszunutzen und auf die angreifende
              Person umzulenken. Iaido ist die japanische Kunst des Schwert-Ziehens und hat
              die wörtliche Bedeutung "der jeweiligen Situation entsprechen". Iaido wird in
              einzelnen Katas und ohne Gegner geübt http://www.aikido-fuerth.de
20:40    eine weitere Vorführung des beindruckenden Drachentanzes (siehe 17:20 h)
21:00    Desi Rajas | Desi Rajas sind zwei junge Punjabis aus Köln, die momentan die
              indisch-deutsche Musik- und Partyszene mit ihren Trommeln aufmischen. Das 
              Gefühl für Rhythmus und Melodie wurde den beiden Freunden aus Kindertagen 
              schon in die Wiege gelegt. Früh erlernten sie die klassischen Instrumente wie die 
              Tabla (Trommel) und Harmonium. Heute ist Desi Rajas die erfolgreichste 
              indischstämmige Band in Deutschland. Im Mittelpunkt der Auftritte von Desi Rajas 
              steht die traditionelle indische Musik, vermischt mit modernen Klängen. Der 
              treibende Sound ihrer Trommeln lässt niemanden locker. http://www.desirajas.com
21:40    Natiyaswaralaya |  klassischer indischer Tanz "Bharathanatyam"      
22:00    Kavitha Thakur | Indisch nordindischer Tanz – Kathak

22:20    Traditioneller Thai Tanz,Ram Kritdha Pinihan: der Tanz wurde sehr oft in den 
               Palästen getanzt. Er wird für Hochzeiten oder Geburtstage des Königs und der 
               Königin benutzt. 
               Der Tanz bedeutet, daß die Engel vom Himmel kommen um uns alles Gute 
               zu wünschen.
22:40    Nhu Thi und Bhoi Thi | chinesisch-vietnamesische Sängerinnen singen 
               internationale-englisch Lieder
23:00    Bühnenschluss und dann große Bollywood Night im Cinecitta mit DJ G-One 
http://www.dj-g-one.de, den Desi Rajas, http://www.desirajas.com, der Bollywood Dance  
              Crew http://www.indisch-tanzen.de, Fingerfood indischen Drinks und vielem mehr;
              5 € ab 22 h im Cinecitta




Änderungen vorbehalten

----------


## Enrico

Zeitplan Samstag 18.07.2009

„Sparda Bank“ Bühne 

10:40     Tibetisch-Buddhistische Mönche von der Shar-Gaden Klosteruniversität
                Im Rahmen ihrer Europatournee werden die tibetisch-buddhistischen 
                Mönche der Shar-Gaden Klosteruniversität in Südindien ein Benefizkonzert 
                auf dem Spirit Asia Festival in Nürnberg geben. Die Mönche präsentieren 
                traditionelle tibetische Klostergesänge und Rituale, die auf eine Segnung 
                und Reinigung der Umgebung ausgerichtet sind. In den Unterweisungen 
                des Buddha gibt es Rituale, mit denen den vielfältigen Verschmutzungen 
                von Luft, Wasser und Erde entgegengewirkt werden kann. 


11:40     BusinessTai Chi 13:00 Sonntag, 14:00 Samstag, auch im Mitmachbereich  
                Kurze Anti-Stress-Übungen mit dem neuen Business-TAI-CHI
                (hero-TAI-CHI Nürnberg)
12:00     Thaiboxen Thai-Boxer präsentieren jeweils einen 15-minütigen Schaukampf - 
                erläutert von einem deutschsprachigen Moderator.
                Muay Thai ist eine der ältesten Kampfsportarten der Welt und entwickelte sich 
                aus regulären Kampfkünsten. Wenn Schwert und Speer unbrauchbar wurden, 
                benutzte der Krieger seine Beine, Fäuste und Ellenbogen zum Kämpfen.
                Der Schaukampf wurde ermöglicht durch die freundliche Unterstützung der 
                Thailändischen Botschaft

12:20     Jiyuetian | siehe Beschreibung 19:40 h 
13:00     Bujinkan Budô Taijutsu || Mehrere Trainer vom VfL Nürnberg e.V. präsentieren die
                Kampfsportart Bujinkan Budô Taijutsu      
13:20     Cosplay | (Abkürzung von costume play, dt. „Kostümspiel“) dabei stellt der 
                Teilnehmer eine Figur aus z. B. einem Manga möglichst originalgetreu nach. 
                Fantasie und Kreativität kennen dabei keine Grenzen, sodass die Kostüme der 
                meist jungen Darsteller häufig von hoher Qualität sind. Auf der Bühne werden 
                für die Zuschauer Szenen aus Mangas nachgespielt und Nadine Jünger führt die
                Gäste mit kurzen Interviews in die Cosplay-Szene ein http://www.cosplay.com.
13:40     traditioneller philippinischer Tanz 
                dargestellt vom Philippine Contact Center- Metropol Nuernberg e.V.
14:00     Lila Devi und ihr Tanzensemble präsentieren den nordinischen, traditionellenTanz
                Kathak. Ein Solo von Lila Devi mit Thumri Geschichte von Radha und Krishna im 2. 
                Teil mit Gruppe Damaru http://www.kathak-tanz.de
14:20     Thaiboxen, siehe Beschreibung oben @ 12:00 h
14:40      Battle of Spirit Asia 2009 
                Beim "Battle" geht es um eine Wettkampfform im Tanzen, bei dem der Tänzer zum 
                einen beweisen muss, wie gut er zu einer ihm vorher nicht bekannten Musik  
                tanzen kann. Zum anderen muss er im direkten Vergleich mit einem anderen 
                Tänzer tanzen. Die Tänzer tanzen abwechselnd in mehreren Sets. Beim "2vs2" 
                stehen sich jeweils Teams bestehend aus 2 Tänzern gegenüber. Auch hier   
                entscheidet das individuelleKönnen des Einzelnen, aber man hat die Möglichkeit,   
                einige choreographischeTanzeinlagen mit seinem Partner in ein Set einzubauen.   
                Eine aus erfahrenen Choreographen und Tänzern bestehende Jury entscheidet   
                direkt nach dem Battle, welcher Tänzer der Bessere war. Die Musikalität steht an   
                erster Stelle, danach folgen fantasievolle und technisch ausgefeilte Schritte und
                Stile. Im Mittelpunkt des "Battle of Spirit Asia" stehen HipHop Battles und C-Walk  
                Battles, bei denen bekannte Tänzer überwiegend asiatischer Abstammung  
                teilnehmen. In der Jury sitzen die international und national erfolgreichen Tänzer:  
                Swarf (Philippinien) aus London/UK, Kimbooo (Vietnam) aus München, und  
                Jamin´Ben Lawray (Guam) aus Nürnberg. Das Battle moderiert Rob Lawray  
                (Indonesien), und die Musik für die Battles legt DJ Young Dee (Thailand) auf.
http://www.myspace.com/dragonkiss2005
18:20      Die Thaitanzgruppe der Freundschaftsgruppe Erlangen tanzt traditionelle
                Tänze aus Thailand - Präwa aus dem Nordosten und den Volkstanz Zeung Iisan
18:40      Schwerttanz der Jugendgruppe der buddhistischen vietnamisischen Gemeinde
                in Nürnberg
19:00      Cho's Tiger Akademie mit einer artistischen Vorführung in Taekwon Do
19:20      Bollywood Dance Crew | indischer, moderner Bollywood Tanz oder klassischer 
                Bharathanatyam Tanz http://www.indisch-tanzen.de
19:40     Jiyuetian | Die "Chinesische Musikgruppe Jiyuetian" e.V. ist eine 
                Zupfinstrumentengruppe. Ihr Name leitet sich ab von dem Begriff "jiyue", der 
                im alten China gleich zusetzen war mit den drei Gattungen: Tanz, Gesang und 
                Instrumental - Musik  http://www.jiyuetian.com 

20:40      indische Tabla Show | Fusion - Orientalische und indische Klänge und Beats
21:00      Iaido vom SATORI e.V. Verein für Bewegung | Iaido, der "edelste Weg der 
                japanischen Kampfkünste". Hauptinhalt des Trainings sind genau festgelegte 
                Übungsformen, "Katas", bei denen das korrekte Ziehen und Führen des Schwertes
                erlernt wird. Diese Techniken waren für die Samurai überlebenswichtig, um sich 
                gegen schnelle Angriffe wehren zu können. Heute ist Laido eine Kunst zur  
                Schulung des Körpers und der Konzentrationsfähigkeit
21:20     Two Angels |  Sukarna und Kaarunya Raveenthirarayah aus Sri Lanka führen
                Bollywood Tanz und einen tamilischen Tanz vor (Bharathanatiyam)
21:40     Thaiboxen, siehe Beschreibung oben @ 12:00 h  
22:00     Wu Shu Show | Thomas Hacikoglu, Tobias Plötz, Max Widjaja und Oliver Juhrs 
               fürhren die Zuschauer mit einer spektakulären Show in die Welt der chinesischen 
               Kampfkünste  ein. http://tv-jahn.de/abtallgemein/wushu/index.html mit Links zu 
               Youtube.
22:20     Two Angels |  siehe  Beschreibung 21:20 h
22:40     Feuershow mit POCO LOCO                        




Änderungen vorbehalten!

----------


## Enrico

Sonntag 19.07.

„Sparda Bank“ Bühne 

11:00  Thaiboxen Thai-Boxer präsentieren jeweils einen 15-minütigen Schaukampf - 
              erläutert von einem deutschsprachigen Moderator.
              Muay Thai ist eine der ältesten Kampfsportarten der Welt und entwickelte sich 
              aus regulären Kampfkünsten. Wenn Schwert und Speer unbrauchbar wurden, 
              benutzte der Krieger seine Beine, Fäuste und Ellenbogen zum Kämpfen.
              Der Schaukampf wurde ermöglicht durch die freundliche Unterstützung der 
              Thailändischen Botschaft




11:20    Volkstanz der Kindergruppe der buddhistischen vietnamisischen Gemeinde
              in Nürnberg. für Vietnam11:40    traditioneller philippinischer Tanz 
              dargestellt vom Philippine Contact Center- Metropol Nuernberg e.V.
12.00    Kalmückisches Tanzensemble Lama De Belig siehe Beschreibung um 14:40 h
12:20    Kungfu Company | http://www.kungfu-company.de Wir präsentieren Auszüge aus
             unserem Dautremay-Stockfechten Programm und gewähren Einblicke in WingZun,
              eine sehr effektive, aber auch gesundheitsfördernde Kampfkunst.
12:40   Kampfkunstschule Vo lam aus Regensburg - der buddhistisch 
              vietnamesischen Gemeinde Franken | Kampfkunstvorführung

13:00   Huiping Yang  | 2 Tänze - Chinesischer Solo Fächer-Tanz "Gao Tian Shang  
               LiuYun" und Chinesischer Palast-Tanz "Ta Ge"
13:20   Thaiboxen siehe 11:00 h
13:40   Modenschau der buddhistischen Gmeinde Frankens
14:00   Hindi Steps Indisch - moderner Bollywood Tanz
14:20   Namaste Oriental präsentiert eine indische Modenschau
http://www.namasteoriental.de
14:40   Kalmückisches Tanzensemble Lama De Belig | das Tanzensemble ist eine 
              Gruppe Jung-Kalmücken unter der Leitung Dmitrij Davaev, einem früheren 
              professionellen Tänzer der kalmückischen Nationaltanztruppe Tulpan. Die 
              Kalmücken sind ein westmongolisches Volk, das heute vor allem in  
              Kalmückien, seit 1992 autonome Republik im südlichen Teil des 
              europäischen Russlands, siedelt.

15:00   Thaiboxen siehe Beschreibung um 11:00 h
15:20   Sivanarthanalaya  | klassischer tamilischer Trauertanz mit 5-6 Personen
15:40   Lila Devi präsentiert einen Bollywood-Tanz mit der Gruppe Bombay. 
             Ihre Choreografie  versetzt das Publikum in eine Szene des 
              Bollywoodfilmes Om Shanti, Om. http://www.kathak-tanz.de
16:00    Lynn Dee | Gesangsperformance aus 2 Liedern - eine schöne Vietnamesische
              Ballade - englischer up-tempo Popsong mit tänzerischer Einlage 

16:20   Tamil Two Roses | Sie führen einen Tanz über ihre Heimat SriLanka auf. Dieser 
              Tanz wird im klassischen indischen Bhaarathanatyam Stil getanzt. Der 
              klassische indische Tanz besteht aus den drei Aspekten bhava
               (Gesichtsausdruck), raga (Melodie) und thala ( Rhytmus).
16:40   TSV Fürth 1860 Karate-Abteilung |Judo und Karate sind nicht notwendiger Weise
              zwei Welten. Die Stile werden von Michael Kaiser integriert und in einer 
              faszinierenden Show auf die Bühne gebracht.
17:00   Kavitha Thakur | Indisch nordindischer Tanz – Kathak
17:20    Vorführung im alten ursprünglichen Taichistile der Familie Chen, die als 
              Leibwächter der Kaiser gedient haben - zuerst wird eine Wettkampfform  
              gezeigt - Pushhands (Taichi zu Zweit) - anschließend die Hellebardeform  
              und einen Mix aus Hellebarde, Stock, Säbel und Schwert.
17:40    indische Tablashow mit Tänzern
18:00   Ariti Seth | modernen punjabi Tanz
18:20   Kalmückisches Tanzensemble Lama De Belig siehe Beschreibung um 14:40 h
18:40   Tamil Two Roses | Die Gruppe tanzteinen Mix aus dem klassischen indischen 
              Bhaarathanatyam und Bollywood. Die Remixversion besteht aus 
              Tamil und Hindisongs.
19:00    Traditoneller Thai Tanz, Amazing Thailand: der Tanz zeigt wie schön die Tradition 
              von Thailand (Siam) ist und wie interessant die thailaendischen Kulturen sind.
19:20    Bollywood Dance Crew http://www.indisch-tanzen.de
              Let's dance! (Bollywood Mix)      
19:40    Lynn Dee siehe Beschreibung um 16:00 h
20:00    Vorführung im alten ursprünglichen Taichistile der Familie Chen, die als 
              Leibwächter der Kaiser gedient haben - zuerst wird eine Wettkampfform  
              gezeigt - Pushhands (Taichi zu Zweit) - anschließend die Hellebardeform  
              und einen Mix aus Hellebarde, Stock, Säbel und Schwert.   
20:20   Ariti Seth | moderner Punjabi Tanz
20:40   Egschiglen | Das Ensemble Egschiglen wurde 1991 in der Mongolei von  
              Meisterschülern des Konservatoriums Ulaanbaatar gegründet. Von Beginn stellten  
              die Künstler die zeitgenössische Musik ihres Landes in den Mittelpunkt und   
              erforschten dieses Repertoire mit den traditionellen Instrumenten der Mongolei 
              und den Gesangstechniken Zentralasiens. http://www.albakultur.de
              Die Mongolei im Herzen Asiens ist ein weites Land, fünfmal so groß wie  
              Deutschland. Endloses Grasland geht im Süden über in die karge Schönheit der  
              Wüste Gobi. Aus den schneebedeckten Bergen des Altai und des Khangai fließen 
              klare Flüsse durch die Wälder in die Ebenen. Ein großer Teil der über zwei   
              Millionen Mongolen lebt noch heute als Nomaden. Ihre Musik atmet die Weite und  
              Kraft dieses elementaren Lebens mit der Natur.
              Egschiglen sind musikalische Botschafter ihres Landes.



Änderungen vorbehalten

----------


## Enrico



----------


## Willi Wacker

...eine hübsche Inderin

----------

